# Uber Deactivation after being assaulted by Uber employee.



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.

1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
CSR's telling me on multiple occasions that I was or was close to the highest rated driver in Las Vegas. not that means anything.

So I headed down to the Greenlight office in Las Vegas to speak to the CSR Connor that I usually deal with, we went over the 1099 and neither one of us could justify the discrepancy, Connor then sent an email off to corporate and said that someone from there would be contacting me to resolve the issue.

about three days later I received a email saying the issue was resolved, which apparently was just another CSR clearing their quota.

A few weeks later after hearing nothing further I went back to the local office and spoke to a CSR named Matt, he went and checked what to do with the managers in the back room, came back out and told me, that head guy
Joshua MIller would call me the following morning to get this taken care of. Of course never received a phone call.

Then stopped in on a Friday and spoke to CSR Taylor who was very nice and tried to get some help, in the middle of our conversation a CSR Reed comes out of the back office and seems infuriated, asks me "what is it you want to accomplish for you" I explain the 1099 to him, he answers "so what"
Matt then comes up and I let him know that no one ever contacted me, He then goes in the back room for a few minutes and comes back out to tell me that Conor would be back in the office on Tuesday June 14th and that I should come back then and he would get it rectified.

I continue to talk to Taylor about some rides that I was never paid for, all of a sudden her demeanor changes after looking at her screen, she had been told by the managers in the back to "rap it up and get me out" I was at an agle where I could see her screen, weird thing is I Believe Uber is recording the CSR/Driver interactions and then transmitting them back to the office, then they wait for instruction.

I show back up at the office, check in and see Joshua Miller walk out of the back office, I politely ask him "Is Connor Filley is available?" he opens the door a little to the back room and responds "he's on a call" I say thank you and sit down in the waiting room. After about 4 minutes CSR Matt comes over and tells me he'll help me, I follow him over and sit down he says "what's the problem?" I say "you had told me that I should come back in today and meet with Connor to fix this 1099 issue" "Will I be meeting with Connor today?"

Matt replies "Connor is NOT here."
Me a little confused "I just asked Joshua and he told me that he was on a call?"
Matt: "You know what I mean!"

He then goes on to tell me that " they have decided not to help me" and "we choose what problems they want to deal with at the Greenlight office" that my only option is to "go through email or contact the IRS."

Of course he was reading this off of his mac screen, as the managers in back were feeding him responses to my questions.

so, I silently got up from the table and went back to a chair in the waiting area and got to work on composing an email to support about the 1099.

5-10 minutes later Matt comes over all puffy chest and says "You need to leave!" I politely say to him "I'm just doing what you told me that my options were, I'm sending an email to support, why do you want me to leave?" he replies with a "just get out"

so I looked back at my phone and attempted to start my camera and point it towards him and ask him again why he is asking me to leave?

At this point I'm still sitting- Matt then grabs my right arm in attempt to grab my phone and starts screaming "you cant record in here!!!" as I switch the phone over to my Left hand he calls the greeter over and he's standing right on top of me, me grabbing my right arm three times and attempting to take my phone.

So I could stand up I take my right foot and push his right knee back lightly so I can stand up 
(If anyone could provide his name, I would appreciate it)

As I stand up they are both screaming at me and Matt says "I'm just gonna call the police!"
to which I respond "Please do I would love to speak to them"

Greeter then tells me he's gonna hold me there and makes another grab for me, to which he gets another push on his knee to get him to make room for me to get by.

He the follows me out the door and tells me "I know where your family Lives" "I know where your family Lives" and either "I will get them!!" or "I will kill them".

a few hours later after filing a police report and sending and getting an email that a CSR Victoria would be contacting me by phone, (which never came) they post on my driver login "REJECTED" and receive the deactivation email from Joshua Miller (below)

So I get Assaulted then Deactivated.

Just wanted to share the incompetence of the people that Run the Uber Las Vegas area.

Here's Joshua Miller's LinkedIn Profile, Real Customer Service Expert.
(below)

If you have had any similar stories please feel free to contact me.
Thanks...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


Damn dude, didn't you keep track of the deposits to your account. That's all you need. That's the revenue that Uber paid you. End of story. You didn't need to go there. Any discrepancy in the 1099 is Uber fees, 100% deductible. Your deposits are proof of that. By IRS standards you file sole proprietorship on Uber Revenue and deduct expenses from that. Too EASY!!!!!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

don't know, but i just can't help but feel we're not getting the full story here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> don't know, but i just can't help but feel we're not getting the full story here.


That's all it is, a story. Not deductible, not claimed revenue, just nonsense. His deposits are his revenue from Uber. No more, no less. Making a big deal out of nothing. Over 99.9% of Uber employees are clueless. The proof is what was deposited in his FDIC bank account. Every last penny accounted for. All very very very very very very very traceable. But what's the reason you did not file your 2015 SE Tax form by April 15, actually the 18th this year?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am in no way justifying the run around and later aggression received by this guy, but I believe that aiming a phone camera at someone in the Uber office was a catalyst in escalating this situation.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn dude, didn't you keep track of the deposits to your account. That's all you need. That's the revenue that Uber paid you. End of story. You didn't need to go there. Any discrepancy in the 1099 is Uber fees, 100% deductible. Your deposits are proof of that. By IRS standards you file sole proprietorship on Uber Revenue and deduct expenses from that. Too EASY!!!!!


Oh, I've Kept track of my deposits

!099 was for around $2000 OVER the total of (Weekly payout, Rider fees, Incentives and Referral.)

So are you saying that I should have to right off a fictitious number?

I went there on a Friday and was told to come back that to meet with the CSR (Connor) on that Next Tuesday.

Yep 99.99999 percent of CSR's are clueless by design.

I filled for an extension so I could have time rectify the situation.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> don't know, but i just can't help but feel we're not getting the full story here.


Not enough detail?

I think the only thing I left out was the greeter is of Haitian or Caribbean decent, and the video of him making threats.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am in no way justifying the run around and later aggression received by this guy, but I believe that aiming a phone camera at someone in the Uber office was a catalyst in escalating this situation.


CSR Matts actions of asking me to get out, While I was doing exactly what I was told were my options was the catalyst for me attempting to start my phone.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> So are you saying that I should have to right off a fictitious number?
> 
> I filled for an extension so I could have time rectify the situation.


If it's the number of the amount deposited in your account it's not fictitious. Who gives a crap what Uber says, the reality is what has been deposited. And an extension doesn't eleviate you of your tax burden. If you end up owing then you will be charged interest on unpaid taxes. I think you might need a tax preparer.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> Oh, I've Kept track of my deposits
> 
> !099 was for around $2000 OVER the total of (Weekly payout, Rider fees, Incentives and Referral.)
> 
> ...


Because those numbers include the uber fees, uber safe rider fees, and you need to do the math yourself.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Because those numbers include the uber fees, uber safe rider fees, and you need to do the math yourself.


Thank you. In one sentence you summed it up.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

More then likely your 1099 is correct. I would of taken it to a tax professional in which they could of explained it to you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You start with the amounts on the 1099. You add up your deposits to get a figure. You deduct the deposits from the amounts on the 1099. The remainder is "Uber Fees", which should be deductible from the taxes.*














*I am not a Tax professional, therefore I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a Professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

File criminal charges if possible, and file a civil suit.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

They wanted you gone from the office because you were annoying and couldn't comprehend your 1099. 

They deactivated you because you kicked an employee of theirs twice.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

agtg said:


> File criminal charges if possible, and file a civil suit.


It's too late. If he goes to the station to file a police report he'll be laughed out. *IF* a detective one day in 2027 gets bored, he'll call up the uber office and they'll give him their side of the story along with witnesses.

If he goes to a lawyer, he'll be laughed out as well. He'll need to prove damages, which he won't be able to. The end.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

He can file a civil claim right now in small claims court.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

agtg said:


> He can file a civil claim right now in small claims court.


He's unemployed. He needs money to file a civil claim. He still needs to prove damages. Uber has lawyers that'll immediately point to the user agreement.

What type of "civil claim" are you talking about by the way?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn sad almost 2k trips to get deactivated like this is up... This show that uber can deactivate anyone without a reasonable reason..even when is clearly not the drivers fault


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

You all seem to think you've got this figured out, but the guy clearly hasn't divulged what the primary issue is. If he has a claim, he can file it cheaply with the civil courts. For one thing, for deactivating him without cause. Whatever else he can argue only he knows. 

I think more people should sue Uber in their local civil courts. I worked for them for four days and I could have filed a suit against them for defrauding me of wages.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

agtg said:


> I worked for them for four days and I could have filed a suit against them for defrauding me of wages.


Did they steal any of your ideas.? I have talked to people who went to work for them thinking that they had a job. After a short period, Uber fired them. There was something in the employment contract about a "probationary" period or something similar. Uber asked a few others to come in and "audition". Both of those groups figured out that Uber only wanted to steal their ideas.

I know how Uber could have won that plebiscite in Austin and how still it can win in Houston and Chicago. I will not tell them anything until a check made out to me had clears the bank and is in the account for ninety days.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You start with the amounts on the 1099. You add up your deposits to get a figure. You deduct the deposits from the amounts on the 1099. The remainder is "Uber Fees", which should be deductible from the taxes.*
> 
> .


The remainder is "Uber Fees", which should be deducted from your revenue as listed on your 1099, not your taxes. This is sole proprietor, very easy to figure. If you can't figure it out then go to a tax preparer, not a tax accountant or CPA. Those 2 accountants are not necessary and are way to expensive for this easy return.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

They did you a favor, now you will have to go get a real job, and more than likely be treated better than these car's did. I bet they are contract employees too, don't even work for uber but instead for some contract employment agency.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You list the gross revenue on the 1099, Uber's commissions and booking fees are deductions and the net gross should equal your deposits. I'm sorry if this didn't work out. I hope you double and triple checked whether they indeed inflated. If you post these, we can check them for ya. In any event, I would only list actual deposits as my gross revenue even if I had to include a Miscellanous Uber fee to make it work. Then I would deduct all expenses including cords purchased, mints, water, entertainment subscriptions offered to riders and $.54 per mile travelled anytime you are out Ubering which for me, is about twice paid miles.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


I just thought CSRs read scripted lines through email, not in real life too!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Greeting from Dallas !

Our PSC is closed today, due to recent events in Downtown.

Your appearance here under similar circumstances would have drawn even more attention.
I can't help but think how this would have played out in our neck of the woods.
The ambush shootings occurred only blocks from UBER's office. Everyone's on edge.

Okay, so for the record.....when visiting the Uber Greenlight Hub,
Do Not:

1) go in wearing khaki fatigues and duffle bag.
2) speak to the guy you always talk to, even though we can't see him
(he's there though, always, trust me. He never leaves. He's right there.)
3) overtly record the goings on inside the office, they no likey.
(use a hidden cam, like on BangBros.)
4) most important, do not kick the employees, even a little bit.
Yes, they are human and can feel pain. Try not to touch them.

If you are crazy anyway, no one will be able to prevent you from doing
whatever you you intend to do. Just keep it on the down low.
If you tell everyone beforehand, they wont let you in the door
and you'll spoil the whole 'film at eleven' thing. We get bored easily.



...what, too soon? ya' probably right......


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> Damn sad almost 2k trips to get deactivated like this is up... This show that uber can deactivate anyone without a reasonable reason..even when is clearly not the drivers fault


Welcome to the real world. Stuff like this happens in every workplace across the world..the only reason we are hearing about it is because of UP.

Op- just move on...you're not going to get anything out of Uber, if they think you can't behave in their office they aren't going to risk letting you pick up pax...

Best of luck


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Eventually somebody is going to snap and go Kalamazoo at one of these Uber offices. It's inevitable.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Eventually somebody is going to snap and go Kalamazoo at one of these Uber offices. It's inevitable.


There's no such thing as bad publicity. I really hope this does not happen though.
If so, such a tragic event would likely coincide with some major media push
for or against some paricular rideshare legislation in a given part of the country.
The saying goes, never let a crisis go to waste. Another scenario is this type of terrible thing,
and make no mistake, it would be a bad thing, would fall on or near the eve of an IPO
for the company going public, in an effort to derail the offering or manipulate the market.

It's a wonderful life, but it's an evil,wicked world. 

I only bring this up because 1) I'm so twisted and 2) the people with the potential wherewithal to take steps
to prevent something like this should, in fact, think seriously about taking the steps necessary to at least try and prevent it.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I too hope this sort of thing never happens. But it will. 

And yes, it will be spun for somebody's benefit.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I too hope this sort of thing never happens. But it will.
> 
> And yes, it will be spun for somebody's benefit.


I know that too. 
And we have to express that we are saddened by this
because it reminds us that it shouldn't have to happen.

(and also because otherwise they might knock on our door )
Yikes !! who the hell is that ? ATF ? Ahhhhhhhh !


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber sucks to interact with..it's obvious they dislike having to deal with drivers. Lyft Center I got free food high fives and a cuddly pink mustache. At Ubers center I sit inline like I'm at the DMV no free goodies, no hip music or dancing only a few happy faces, lots of angry drivers and my uber rep turned out to be an uninterested grumpy fat lady that wasn't at all helpful


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


The uber office has not right to lie and put there hands on u , the uber office is suppose to help regardless ! I've had problems with them in the Detroit office , all they give u is computer wrote answers , uber is scamming drivers anyways


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am in no way justifying the run around and later aggression received by this guy, but I believe that aiming a phone camera at someone in the Uber office was a catalyst in escalating this situation.


Yea but after he puts his hands on u , I would put the camera right on and sue the shit out of them , uber is scamming drivers


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Detroit uber drivers need to come together and do a class action law suite , are u drivers not notching it's a scam. Oh ur car is old and u don't care about wear and tear , I'd rather make money and feed my family then socialize with riders ???


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

The OP went to an Uber office & kicked an Uber employee in the knee twice; wonder's why he got deactivated? SMH!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I've always found pretty easy to work with her in SF. You might want to email corporate rather than going through your local office.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Eventually somebody is going to snap and go Kalamazoo at one of these Uber offices. It's inevitable.


Last couple of times I was at our local office they didn't have a greeter, they had an armed security guard.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Last couple of times I was at our local office they didn't have a greeter, they had an armed security guard.


That's a smart move. I bet Travis doesn't take Uber to get around anymore either.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a feeling that the OP will trespass his way into the greenlight back room to speak to Taylor or Matt regarding his deactivation and won't take a No for an answer. Atleast he managed to resolve his 1099 issue and won't receive a faulty one ever.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If it's the number of the amount deposited in your account it's not fictitious. Who gives a crap what Uber says, the reality is what has been deposited. And an extension doesn't eleviate you of your tax burden. If you end up owing then you will be charged interest on unpaid taxes. I think you might need a tax preparer.


File a form 8275 with your tax return. This allows you to make a position on the tax return. That's all you need to do. If you get a correspondence exam, just show them your bank statements and you will be fine.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> (use a hidden cam, like on BangBros.)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

thomas1955 said:


> They did you a favor, now you will have to go get a real job, and more than likely be treated better than these car's did. I bet they are contract employees too, don't even work for uber but instead for some contract employment agency.


Yep,everybody we deal with is a contract employee.In dallas they got two office one filled with contract employess,that the office all driver go to for support question,And right near that office is the the real uber office is,that where the general Manger of uber dallas is,you are not allowed in that office


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez that's too bad. Make sure you take screenshots of your trips. There are enough drivers out there finding out Travass is changing the trip amounts later, when you can't prove it. Try it for fun, could be another class action.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

agtg said:


> File criminal charges if possible, and file a civil suit.


Or barricade yourself and family at home with guns. Then wait. The Uber managers will attack at dawn. Be vigilant.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

stuber said:


> Or barricade yourself and family at home with guns. Then wait. The Uber managers will attack at dawn. Be vigilant.


The employees definitely went too far and crossed the line. They are on edge though. My impression in Boston was they think taxi drivers are going to storm in with baseball bats or something. They do not want anyone in Boston to be in their office unless they are an active driver, that's basically what their signs say. They ask you to enter your driver info when you walk in. I imagine someone would get a similar confrontation if they're not a driver.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

I find it hard to believe that a person in their right mind now days says that they know where you live and they will come after you and your family. Especially when they got a full time job. Dude, u been watching too many movies lately


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> I find it hard to believe that a person in their right mind now days says that they know where you live and they will come after you and your family. Especially when they got a full time job. Dude, u been watching too many movies lately


I know what you mean, however there's no reason to make it up. The offices are on edge. I think this happens often unfortunately.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's the video of the Uber employee (greeter) or whatever his position is, threatening he knows where my family lives.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> File a form 8275 with your tax return. This allows you to make a position on the tax return. That's all you need to do. If you get a correspondence exam, just show them your bank statements and you will be fine.


Thank you, for the advice. downloading the form now.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Yep,everybody we deal with is a contract employee.In dallas they got two office one filled with contract employess,that the office all driver go to for support question,And right near that office is the the real uber office is,that where the general Manger of uber dallas is,you are not allowed in that office


Might be the same in Las Vegas, but the Uber office where the managers are is in a room inside the uber offices.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I know what you mean, however there's no reason to make it up. The offices are on edge. I think this happens often unfortunately.


IMO they are extremely paranoid, for reasons that are pretty clear. The way they have decided to conduct every aspect of day to day operations.
I'm not sure if they do this in every city, but I am fairly certain that they manually change the parameters of the Surge pricing day to day.
This could be considered price fixing, also not allowing all to have the same to have access to driving incentives.
even going as far as to hire an former CIA agents to investigate a plaintiff his family business associates in an upcoming Anti-trust law suit.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/10/12127638/uber-ergo-investigation-lawsuit-fraud-travis-kalanick


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Greeting from Dallas !
> 
> Our PSC is closed today, due to recent events in Downtown.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of laughing, and some of these are funny, 1 and the last paragraph maybe not as much.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Digits said:


> I have a feeling that the OP will trespass his way into the greenlight back room to speak to Taylor or Matt regarding his deactivation and won't take a No for an answer. At least he managed to resolve his 1099 issue and won't receive a faulty one ever.





REX HAVOC said:


> I've always found pretty easy to work with her in SF. You might want to email corporate rather than going through your local office.


When I emailed corporate, I received an email from a CSR Victoria saying that she would call me the following day. of course the call never came.
it got kicked to Joshua at the Las Vegas Office and I received the deactivation email.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Digits said:


> I have a feeling that the OP will trespass his way into the greenlight back room to speak to Taylor or Matt regarding his deactivation and won't take a No for an answer. Atleast he managed to resolve his 1099 issue and won't receive a faulty one ever.


 I wonder if I can go to Goodwill since its in the same parking lot of the Uber strip mall?


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

John326 said:


> Yea but after he puts his hands on u , I would put the camera right on and sue the shit out of them , uber is scamming drivers


Totally agree about the scamming. then there is the bigger part of it where they are selling or will be selling both the Driver and Passenger analytics for probably more than their cut of the fare. much like in the way apple maps figures out automagically where you spend the majority of your time is HOME and where you spend 8 hours assumes is work. the profit off of this type of data is the big money, and we are paying for the collection of it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> Might be the same in Las Vegas, but the Uber office where the managers are is in a room inside the uber offices.


It was probably contract mangers,I seriously doubt anyone from uber would have threatened you.They got to much to lose.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> They wanted you gone from the office because you were annoying and couldn't comprehend your 1099. They deactivated you because you kicked an employee of theirs twice.


I think there's wrong all around. OP was asked to leave and didn't, that's criminal trespassing. Escalating the situation with the camera didn't help although I agree with his reasoning for wanting to start recording. Physical contact by the employees was wrong, and I can't really blame OP for responding in turn.

For sake of argument/analysis, assuming the 1099 was indeed incorrect and not misinterpreted as others have suggested, that sucks. Uber is not likely going to be helpful as OP found out the hard way. The IRS instructs you to contact payer for a corrected 1099. I'd have gone through Uber's awful email system, gotten no response or runaround, recorded those responses, then filed the IRS statement that your issued 1099 was incorrect along with your documentation of how you've determined that and Uber's (lack-of) response.

Of course, I don't have an Uber office anywhere close to where I live. Probably a good thing, I'd be in there emotionally screaming at people near daily instead of revising my emails drafts about 10 times to get to a more professional response


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Drivinincircles said:


> Here's the video of the Uber employee (greeter) or whatever his position is, threatening he knows where my family lives.


This guy did not threaten to kill you and your family lol, u r being dramatic dude. He even said " ask your brother". Could be possible that he knew a member of your family. Also, this guy's English was very poor so the contest could have been lost in the translation


----------



## iceman27 (May 26, 2016)

Maybe a door man, but no way an Uber manager goes at someone.....


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

iceman27 said:


> Maybe a door man, but no way an Uber manager goes at someone.....


For sure it was the greeter in this video. All this could have been avoided if he left the office when they told him they can't help him at the office. Why are you still sitting there and sending emails? Obv they were so annoyed with this guy that they didn't wanna deal with him anymore.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> I find it hard to believe that a person in their right mind now days says that they know where you live and they will come after you and your family. Especially when they got a full time job. Dude, u been watching too many movies lately


 You're right I have been. I just watched "Taxi driver" and "Stripes" last night.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> I'm a big fan of laughing, and some of these are funny, 1 and the last paragraph maybe not as much.


Time plus tragedy equals comedy. It's some of that new math, I guess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber sucks to interact with..it's obvious they dislike having to deal with drivers. Lyft Center I got free food high fives and a cuddly pink mustache. At Ubers center I sit inline like I'm at the DMV no free goodies, no hip music or dancing only a few happy faces, lots of angry drivers and my uber rep turned out to be an uninterested grumpy fat lady that wasn't at all helpful


Bring do nuts


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bring do nuts


...and maybe a cup of java


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They probably have a coffee maker.
I have avoided my Uber office like the plague.
I pass it often,even on the 2 days a week it is open for 1/2 day.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They probably have a coffee maker.
> I have avoided my Uber office like the plague.
> I pass it often,even on the 2 days a week it is open for 1/2 day.


The office in DT Dallas hasn't been keeping regular hours lately since the shootings.
Downtown is still cordoned off in many places on the west end, close to Uber PSC.
I don't like feeding the parking meters anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> The office in DT Dallas hasn't been keeping regular hours lately since the shootings.
> Downtown is still cordoned off in many places on the west end, close to Uber PSC.
> I don't like feeding the parking meters anyway.


I was actually thinking of driving Baton Rouge before all this started.
I do Lafayette time to time.
Mainly New Orleans.
Protesters still out in Baton Rouge.
Dont know how Dallas got dragged into this ,besides that one guy.

I think the same people that run the New Orleans office run the Baton Rouge office.
New Orleans is open Tuesday& Thursday.
Baton Rouge is open Monday & Wednesday.
I hope people get their heads together,across the country.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I hope people get their heads together,across the country.


Absolutely, amen and here here !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Absolutely, amen and here here !


" some of those that burn crosses,are the same who work forces"-Killing in The Name of- RaM- Rage Against the Machine( it's all been covered already,decades past)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Time plus tragedy equals comedy. It's some of that new math, I guess.


It's human nature.
Tragedy- death= man DONT controll his own destiny.
Man's lack of control scares him.
Man jokes at his failure to be ' master of Universe'

Soon as man realizes he is PASSENGER on rock hurtling through space,sooner that man learns his place in Cosmos.

We THINK we are masters.
Just another bug in the rug.

(Re:-" coping mechanism")

George Carlin had it right.HE KNEW.

( I find the ' Dancing Shiva' at C.E.R.N. disturbing.we got 2 year olds playing in ' gods toolchest'.
All the tools are plugged in.they more liable to cut an arm off than build a house.odds & probabilities.
A betting man would go with disaster 5 to 1. They gonna ' unravel' the " fabric of the universe".)

And yet,the cat cracker at the refinery is " Alchemy" splitting molecules.Gasoline. when they blow up its a mess though.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The remainder is "Uber Fees", which should be deducted from your revenue as listed on your 1099, not your taxes. This is sole proprietor, very easy to figure. If you can't figure it out then go to a tax preparer, not a tax accountant or CPA. Those 2 accountants are not necessary and are way to expensive for this easy return.


Really, the sad part in all this is that no one at Uber could actually answer this guys with that information.

Repeating the same action and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity. When you realized Uber wasn't going to help, an exit was in order.

I hope you do well with Lyft!


----------



## swoliver85 (Mar 20, 2016)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


when people ask you to leave their property, you leave. and you shouldnt have been airing your dirty laundry about unpaid trips at the counter of the uber office for anyone to hear. and then you try to start filming the guy when he told you to leave? lol, you are a whackjob dude. Uber definitely does not have time for people like you.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

swoliver85 said:


> when people ask you to leave their property, you leave. and you shouldnt have been airing your dirty laundry about unpaid trips at the counter of the uber office for anyone to hear. and then you try to start filming the guy when he told you to leave? lol, you are a whackjob dude. Uber definitely does not have time for people like you.


The less physical interaction with drivers the better from Uber perspective. In the days of slavery, the master, if he didn't like you or thought you were a threat, would simply sell you to another slave owner. If the slaves' reputation was terribly sullied he would just simply work you to death and break you with repeated whippings. If he was really annoyed, you were just simply exterminated. Thankfully, slaves of today have access to lawyers.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

stuber said:


> Or barricade yourself and family at home with guns. Then wait. The Uber managers will attack at dawn. Be vigilant.


Dude, u been watching lots of "walking dead" seasons lol


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

swoliver85 said:


> lol, you are a whackjob dude. Uber definitely does not have time for people like you.


Fortunately, all of us do.....
(have the time, that is)

4 pages and counting......


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> I think there's wrong all around. OP was asked to leave and didn't, that's criminal trespassing. Escalating the situation with the camera didn't help although I agree with his reasoning for wanting to start recording. Physical contact by the employees was wrong, and I can't really blame OP for responding in turn.
> 
> For sake of argument/analysis, assuming the 1099 was indeed incorrect and not misinterpreted as others have suggested, that sucks. Uber is not likely going to be helpful as OP found out the hard way. The IRS instructs you to contact payer for a corrected 1099. I'd have gone through Uber's awful email system, gotten no response or runaround, recorded those responses, then filed the IRS statement that your issued 1099 was incorrect along with your documentation of how you've determined that and Uber's (lack-of) response.
> 
> Of course, I don't have an Uber office anywhere close to where I live. Probably a good thing, I'd be in there emotionally screaming at people near daily instead of revising my emails drafts about 10 times to get to a more professional response


I think your understanding of what criminal trespassing means is quite a bit off, since I was instructed to A. come to meet with Conor Filley no that day. B. Instructed by CSR Matt to email Uber and/or the IRS.

Since I was a business partner of Uber and it's partners, Under Nevada AB 90 both Matt and the Greeter, Committed the crime of Battery in which I had every legal right to defend myself with equal force.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> For sure it was the greeter in this video. All this could have been avoided if he left the office when they told him they can't help him at the office. Why are you still sitting there and sending emails? Obv they were so annoyed with this guy that they didn't wanna deal with him anymore.


I was sitting there writing an email to support, Since that what I was Told by CSR Matt to do. So, Just following orders. 
They didn't say can't help me , but told me to come in, which is a 25 min drive, to get it straightened out.
I agree they were annoyed, but by the fact that there was a large mistake made on my 1099 and they shouldn't have to fix someone elses problem and they just thought I wouldn't show up.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

swoliver85 said:


> when people ask you to leave their property, you leave. and you shouldnt have been airing your dirty laundry about unpaid trips at the counter of the uber office for anyone to hear. and then you try to start filming the guy when he told you to leave? lol, you are a whackjob dude. Uber definitely does not have time for people like you.


You do realize that I wasn't airing "MY" dirty laundry at the counter about unpaid trips, Right? I was asked to show up on that Tuesday by the CSR, then was told that my options were, to email support through the app or email the IRS which is what I was doing in complete silence.

Starting the Camera, was merely to try to protect my rights, which ultimately are the same rights as you have.

I would like your thoughts of how when Uber doesn't credit your account for rides given, you end up getting paid for them?
just wait and hope?

Uber definitely doesn't have time for people like me? what Honest? with Integrity? a high rating 97.5% 5 stars out of 1800?
that makes sense. since two weeks before, I was asked if I would be interested on being on the Driver Review panel.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think you see now, unfortunately, that the office does not like to be accused of anything. You pressed them hard, very hard. You can be completely right, and they don't have to do anything. I would suggest, just to make the ordeal worthwhile to contact your AG office and file a complaint. This is a labor issue regardless if you are an independent or employee. They will look at anything Travass related. I thought you meant that Travass claimed you were paid more than you were on the 1099?

I'm not sure if I have this right but It looks like you're claiming that you're owed money? If you are owed money you must have some proof. There are several drivers around who are claiming to be missing funds or see adjustments made with no basis. If that's the case you definitely need to contact the AG office. If I'm wrong there are others reading this who need to know. Take screenshots of your trips.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> You do realize that I wasn't airing "MY" dirty laundry at the counter about unpaid trips, Right? I was asked to show up on that Tuesday by the CSR, then was told that my options were, to email support through the app or email the IRS which is what I was doing in complete silence.
> 
> Starting the Camera, was merely to try to protect my rights, which ultimately are the same rights as you have.
> 
> ...


So do you truly feel that you did everything correctly in this situation and Uber is being unreasonable for deactivating you?

You really should have seen this coming. Uber does a fair amount of jerking its drivers around, but not sure there is any imaginable circumstance where you could put your hands (or feet) on an employee and remain employed, in any work environment.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> So do you truly feel that you did everything correctly in this situation and Uber is being unreasonable for deactivating you?
> 
> You really should have seen this coming. Uber does a fair amount of jerking its drivers around, but not sure there is any imaginable circumstance where you could put your hands (or feet) on an employee and remain employed, in any work environment.


I truly feel that I had done everything correct in this situation, yes. Any occasion that I had to bring up an issue , I did it with complete respect and kindness, I know that there's bookkeeping errors, especially, when your dealing with a massive amount of transactions.
it's not like a incorrect 1099 is the biggest issue that I've had to spend time trying to get rectified.

I can't say that I was treated with the same respect as an Uber "Partner" and from prior stories of others, maybe I should have known.
But I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.
As any partner should expect their partnering company to reasonably investigate any issue, even if it is a just a few thousand dollars.
after some investigation the overstated 1099's are a much larger nationwide problem and they know it, but I was unaware of that at the time apparently "guilt breeds resentment" .

well here is the reasonable situation:

When someone commits battery upon someone, especially in the workplace (Nevada AB 90)( which states that even raising a hand to a co worker is considered battery) you have the right to defend yourself with equal force. which I responded with much less, to make space to leave.
which is what any reasonable person would do.
and then have threats made against my family.

and with any workplace they are obligated to do an investigation, I would welcome one of Me, Joshua Conor, Matt, Reed and the Greeter.
which was told was going to be started by a phone call from Victoria. but Joshua Swept it under the rug to protect his staff.

Yes, deactivation was their choice, but not a legal one. it was clearly in retaliation for me the partner asking for help with a legitimate question, which they clearly escalated, in hopes that I would give up. or "Bullying"or "conduct of regular business" as defined in Nevada AB 90.

My intent with sharing this on the forums, was not to get my privileges to drive for Uber back,
Meeting different people from around the world was awesome, I enjoyed it. had great conversations with thousands of people.
but to bring awareness that Uber may not treat it's drivers very well on a nationwide level and i'm sure there is much more that will come that isn't so pretty.
but theres no oversight at the local level, especially in Las Vegas where the Uber manager,
I believe thinks he has a staff of henchmen he commands to do his dirty work.


----------



## Drivinincircles (Jun 30, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think you see now, unfortunately, that the office does not like to be accused of anything. You pressed them hard, very hard. You can be completely right, and they don't have to do anything. I would suggest, just to make the ordeal worthwhile to contact your AG office and file a complaint. This is a labor issue regardless if you are an independent or employee. They will look at anything Travass related. I thought you meant that Travass claimed you were paid more than you were on the 1099?
> 
> I'm not sure if I have this right but It looks like you're claiming that you're owed money? If you are owed money you must have some proof. There are several drivers around who are claiming to be missing funds or see adjustments made with no basis. If that's the case you definitely need to contact the AG office. If I'm wrong there are others reading this who need to know. Take screenshots of your trips.


I am not nor was I ever was claiming that I was owed money.

Here is how it breaks down, from my understanding.

What an Uber driver 1099 contains.
total of:
A.) everything that was paid into my bank
Uber's cut
Rider fee
incentives
driver referral payments.

Correct?

So the 1099 that I received is that total + almost $2,000

so I should pay taxes on, or write off an additional amount?

I was merely asking for a corrected 1099 that reflects the total of A.

After going through everything my records and my trip history, that extra amount is nowhere to be found.

should have been simple, Right?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> I truly feel that I had done everything correct in this situation, yes. Any occasion that I had to bring up an issue , I did it with complete respect and kindness, I know that there's bookkeeping errors, especially, when your dealing with a massive amount of transactions.
> it's not like a incorrect 1099 is the biggest issue that I've had to spend time trying to get rectified.
> 
> I can't say that I was treated with the same respect as an Uber "Partner" and from prior stories of others, maybe I should have known.
> ...


So you didn't like the way they handled your question. They asked you to leave several times off of private property and then you escalated the situation by turning on your phone's video camera. If you felt they were using excessive force, then why didn't you stop and call 911 yourself?

It does seem like you were doing thing to purposely piss off the reps at your office. I know you had questions but doing a bit of research on the interwebs (like asking in this forum for instance) would have saved you a lot of trouble and your job. The bottom line is that you did not handle the situation appropriately and you used force so they have every right to deactivate you so they do not put themselves in harms way again.

Plus you made a police report against them. Not sure you thought all of what you were doing through at the time. It is very obvious why they wouldn't want you working for Uber anymore or why they wouldn't want you in their offices ever again.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That would be interesting to see how the 1099 is tied to their bottom line and IPO. Are they claiming more revenue or expenses on their end? I imagine an accountant would know what to do when a 1099 is incorrect. It looks like you did everything you could to correct it, with them. Now you know what getting the runaround is and how not to handle it. Find another option.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The 1099 contains only the gross amounts that you ran that year. You must deduct the Uber fees. The best way to do that is to save your Uber pay statements. You start with the first one and note the total put into your bank account. When the second one comes, you note what went into your account, add it to the figure on the first statement and note the total. When the third statement comes, you take the total deposit on that, add it to the total from the previous two and note that figure. This way, you can keep a running total. At the end of the year, you will have one figure for the total deposits on your account. When the 1099 comes, depending on its format, you note the total paid for the year, if it has that. If it has only month-by-month figures, you add up all the figures. You then subtract deposits from Grand Total. That figure is your Uber fees. The figures that you give to your Accountant are the Gross, the grand total of deposits to your account and the Uber fees. Save he documentation for your records, in case the Internal Revenue or the State (or the municipality, if applicable) asks any questions. If the accountant needs any more information, he will ask for it.*


















*I am not a Tax Professional, therefore I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a Professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

They had every right to tell you to leave and when they do you have an obligation to comply or face arrest...HOWEVER, once out they continued to escalate the situation with personal threats....That my friend is illegal and a cause of action, especially considering the wording of the email he sent you. I suggest you contact a competent lawyer and get paid...in the meantime, stop posting on social media about the situation ...anything you say can be used by screwber against you when you sue the living crap out of them. Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


Now that drivers in California have won their lawsuit with Uber corporate, do we get to SUE Uber every 12 months to help "Our" bottom line?


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You list the gross revenue on the 1099, Uber's commissions and booking fees are deductions and the net gross should equal your deposits. I'm sorry if this didn't work out. I hope you double and triple checked whether they indeed inflated. If you post these, we can check them for ya. In any event, I would only list actual deposits as my gross revenue even if I had to include a Miscellanous Uber fee to make it work. Then I would deduct all expenses including cords purchased, mints, water, entertainment subscriptions offered to riders and $.54 per mile travelled anytime you are out Ubering which for me, is about twice paid miles.


Don't forget when, or if, deactivated by Uber, you can get 100% reimbursement for all expenses! Gas, oil, maintenance, etc. : everything! Google: Barbara Ann Berwick: First individual in the world if Uber: deactivated: SUED Uber: WON! Got Paid 100% !!!!


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Last couple of times I was at our local office they didn't have a greeter, they had an armed security guard.


My understanding is that Uber Corporate bought Sadam Hussein's Old Anti-nuclear bunker in Iraq, and plans on moving to their New World Disorder Address: 
#1 Illuminaughty BS Expressway
*gps maps will not guide you there.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Why is this still going on?

The OP kicked an an uber employee. Twice. The OP was fired ie. "Deactivated".


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

THIS is why I have a fake fb account, a fake Instagram account, a fake wife, a fake gf, a fake snap chat account and a fake uber forums account and I live in a fake city with a fake house that has fake neighbors, that will give fake answers about anything that goes on in the neighborhood....UBER will try to track every single person that says anything bad about them just to find out if they are drivers, and once they find you and can confirm your social media accounts are of an actual activated driver, your done. Deactivated. And if that happens...well, there is always Lyft!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

You should have let them detain you. Then you could claim kidnapping and fraud. Just look at the headlines, "Uber holds driver hostage and uses his account to divert earnings. Revenue in question! Audit ordered! Investors call all loans!" Dude, that's worth a zillion bucks right there.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The 1099 contains only the gross amounts that you ran that year. You must deduct the Uber fees. <snip>


I thought they took a %, 20-25? Couldn't you figure it out that way?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I thought they took a %, 20-25? Couldn't you figure it out that way?


There is also the "Safe Ride Fee", "Booking Fee", "Uber Fee" or whatever they are calling it this week.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Drivinincircles said:


> I Had been driving for Uber since the re-launch in Las Vegas in September.
> I had received my 1099 and there was a discrepancy in what they paid, fees, incentives, referrals ect. to me and was inflated by around $2,000.
> 
> 1800 rides 4.93 rating dozens of passengers leaving compliments through the app.
> ...


You have got to be kidding me. I couldn't even read all of it cuz I started getting so angry. UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

John326 said:


> Yea but after he puts his hands on u , I would put the camera right on and sue the shit out of them , uber is scamming drivers


Exactly!!!


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> The OP went to an Uber office & kicked an Uber employee in the knee twice; wonder's why he got deactivated? SMH!


Good they deserve it cause there a bunch of dummy's sitting at a desk with no education


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am in no way justifying the run around and later aggression received by this guy, but I believe that aiming a phone camera at someone in the Uber office was a catalyst in escalating this situation.


Two things, agressors usually don't film, two only people acting inappropriately during confrontations usually have an issue.

If he's just saying "sorry I can't help you" why should he care that he's being taped and what is there to tape?


----------

